# Hoof trimming



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Has anyone ever used an electric hoof trimmer, dremmel, or an electric drill with grinding attachments? I'm looking for an alternate way of trimming hooves, my hands just don't have the strength to trim my girl's hooves, the boys, smaller goats no problem. Just curious!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

We use a shop grinder for ours. Just have to be careful that they don't get hot.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

KymberLeAnn said:


> We use a shop grinder for ours. Just have to be careful that they don't get hot.


Cool! I may have one of those around here.


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Electric tools sounds kinda scary for hoof trimming to me!
Not much room for error.
Not trying to steal your thread, but does anyone have pics on how to trim hooves?
I need to learn how to trim my butt butts (sorry its what we call our goats) hooves.

Daren


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

SlipperyHillFarm said:


> Electric tools sounds kinda scary for hoof trimming to me!
> Not much room for error.
> Not trying to steal your thread, but does anyone have pics on how to trim hooves?
> I need to learn how to trim my butt butts (sorry its what we call our goats) hooves.
> ...


You tube has 2 videos if you type in goat hoof trimming. I had a girl come twice to watch her do them, and then watched the videos. She ended up cutting into the frog on one of my girls both times I'm a little nervous in trying the electric method, but at this point I know what needs to be done, it's just getting it done for them


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> You tube has 2 videos if you type in goat hoof trimming. I had a girl come twice to watch her do them, and then watched the videos. She ended up cutting into the frog on one of my girls both times I'm a little nervous in trying the electric method, but at this point I know what needs to be done, it's just getting it done for them


Thank you for your help

Daren


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We use regular trimmers but finish with a grinder. We love it. Yes, with any power tools you have to be very careful.
Always always ALWAYS wear leather glove on the hoof holding hand.
If goat twitches STOP & move tool away in the same motion; away from your face too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nancy d said:


> We use regular trimmers but finish with a grinder. We love it. Yes, with any power tools you have to be very careful.
> Always always ALWAYS wear leather glove on the hoof holding hand.
> If goat twitches STOP & move tool away in the same motion; away from your face too.


Good to know. I'm leaning towards an angle grinder. I can do some with the trimmers, but my girls are now very skittish around anyone with trimmers. I tried the dremel and that took forever for just one hoof She was still for 90% of the time, the sound didn't spoke her. So I think I'll try the angle grinder.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It can be a great tool. But it takes some getting used to. To know when to stop & let hoof cool down.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Why is it I've heard some say they never trim that they let there goats climb on things and that does it for them


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

It depends on the breed of goat, and how rocky and dry the are you live in is.
I've heard that Kikos have hardier hooves than Boers. I love my pure bred boers, but just the hoof hardiness might convince me to mix some kiko in my herd,..


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Can someone post up some pics of trimmed hooves and hooves that are bad and need trim I can't tell.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great video on you tube


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello - I don't know if you've heard of the Electric Hoof Knife but beginning March 24th we will be selling a set specifically designed for goats and sheep. As it's specifically designed for trimming, it's a lot easier to use than other power tools that people have just re-purposed for trimming. The discs that come in the goat and sheep set are also covered in a tungsten carbide grit which makes them much more durable for trimming. I'd be happy to answer any questions if anyone is still interested in looking into power tools for trimming. You can also visit our website at www.ElectricHoofKnife.com (though the goat's section is not available yet but will be later today or early next week).


----------

